
Ask HN: Why is clockify not open source? - bakuninsbart
Or more generally, why do free, privacy-respecting tools choose to not go the open source route?
======
the_hoser
If it's not open source, how do you know it's a privacy-respecting tool?

~~~
bakuninsbart
Because of their GT&C, I would at least hope that companies follow the law,
and that the law is rather clear. This tool in particular (according to my
google search) seems to be rather popular on HN, which increases my confidence
a bit.

~~~
the_hoser
So... faith? I'm not accusing them of anything. Maybe they aren't harvesting
your info.

I'm just pointing out that maybe you're asking the wrong questions.

